# Best grip for Sweaty Hands



## bayjon14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Guys,
my mizzies golf pride grips are getting a little worn at this stage and I am thinking of treating them to new grips.
Can anyone recommend a grip that absorbs the dastardly sweaty fingers.
thanks
John


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 20, 2011)

Not sure many of them do. When we played Camberley back in June on the SUnday (hottest day of the year) our 4 ball were talking about sweaty hands and grips. We all remember a can of stuff you could spray on your hands which made them tackier which use to be advertised in the golf mags a few years back and available in Boots. We couldn't remember the exact name but none of us remembered seeing it anymore. Does it still exist


----------



## Mungoscorner (Aug 20, 2011)

Multi compounds are the way to go imo,i always used to use Tour velvet full cords,but they are harsh on your hands to say the least,and obviously our climate doesn't mean sweaty hands 12 months of the year.


----------



## chris661 (Aug 20, 2011)

Multi compounds are the way to go imo,i always used to use Tour velvet full cords,but they are harsh on your hands to say the least,and obviously our climate doesn't mean sweaty hands 12 months of the year.
		
Click to expand...

The only thing with the multi compound grips is the bottom potion seems to go "glassy" after a shortish time. I jus stuck an iomic grip on my putter and will give them antry on the rest of my irons. They are magic in the wet so might help with the sweat!


----------



## CliveW (Aug 20, 2011)

Have a look at the Golf Pride website.  http://www.golfpride.com/Grips/GripSelector.aspx


----------



## bayjon14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks Guys,
I think it like everything is a matter of finding something that works for me. I must go and try different types of grips before deciding. The grip selector is a good aid. Thanks again


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 21, 2011)

I found a little roll on deodorant can help.


----------



## bigslice (Aug 21, 2011)

Have a look at the Golf Pride website.  http://www.golfpride.com/Grips/GripSelector.aspx

Click to expand...

good website


----------



## Driven2Distraction (Aug 26, 2011)

if you can stretch your budget to Iomics.. they're the dawgs danglies!


----------



## cheezburga (Aug 26, 2011)

Lambkin crossline corded - never had a slip through rain or sweaty palm.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Aug 30, 2011)

Not sure many of them do. When we played Camberley back in June on the SUnday (hottest day of the year) our 4 ball were talking about sweaty hands and grips. We all remember a can of stuff you could spray on your hands which made them tackier which use to be advertised in the golf mags a few years back and available in Boots. We couldn't remember the exact name but none of us remembered seeing it anymore. Does it still exist
		
Click to expand...

Homer was it in a blue and orange can. I think it was called Physio Sport Grip. I used to use it for rugby, but found when it got wet the ball would slip even more. Not sure if it's still available though.


----------



## mysportstuff (Dec 27, 2018)

I having sweating when humid weather and heat. During this period I could not well-played golf. So, I ordered Winn Dritac Golf Grips for Sweaty Hands. It comfortable and fit for me.  It is available in different sizes and color as you wants. You can use for both the iron and the drivers.


----------



## Dibby (Dec 27, 2018)

daveyc2k2 said:



			Homer was it in a blue and orange can. I think it was called Physio Sport Grip. I used to use it for rugby, but found when it got wet the ball would slip even more. Not sure if it's still available though.
		
Click to expand...

Not been available for a long time, I last remember seeing it in the shops about 15 years ago! 

There are a few other options though, chalk and liquid chalk, although they can be a bit messy, resin, or even just wear 2 gloves on days when you get really sweaty.


----------



## Homer (Dec 27, 2018)

The Grip Master - made from real leather.  Unbelievably tacky.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 27, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not sure many of them do. When we played Camberley back in June on the SUnday (hottest day of the year) our 4 ball were talking about sweaty hands and grips. We all remember a can of stuff you could spray on your hands which made them tackier which use to be advertised in the golf mags a few years back and available in Boots. We couldn't remember the exact name but none of us remembered seeing it anymore. Does it still exist
		
Click to expand...

Used to be made by physio sport called grip and came in a green and orange bottle, unfortunately the brand went bust!

I only know this as their muscle massage was awesome for any damaged joints, especially my destroyed knee.  I have a friend who works in boots and around 5/6 years ago she searched everywhere to try and find me a supply.... nope!


----------



## Dando (Dec 27, 2018)

Oddsocks said:



			Used to be made by physio sport called grip and came in a green and orange bottle, unfortunately the brand went bust!

I only know this as their muscle massage was awesome for any damaged joints, especially my destroyed knee.  I have a friend who works in boots and around 5/6 years ago she searched everywhere to try and find me a supply.... nope!
		
Click to expand...

I used their no sweat lotion when I played cricket to keep my hands dry while batting - the stuff was awesome


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 27, 2018)

We play in Florida a lot and my mate has sweaty hands he wears Mac wets on both hands.
I tried it but feels horrible.
You would need to practice with them.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 27, 2018)

Dando said:



			I used their no sweat lotion when I played cricket to keep my hands dry while batting - the stuff was awesome
		
Click to expand...

I just cannot see how a company who clearly knew what they were doing goes bust.

It used to be sold in all supermarkets, boots, Superdrug and most independent chemist


----------



## Franco (Dec 27, 2018)

I used to use a resin grip enhancer when competing in another sport.  Can't remember what it was called, but have a look at grip products for tennis players, it will be a bigger issue for them.


----------



## duncan mackie (Dec 28, 2018)

Dibby said:



			Not been available for a long time, I last remember seeing it in the shops about 15 years ago! 

There are a few other options though, chalk and liquid chalk, although they can be a bit messy, resin, or even just wear 2 gloves on days when you get really sweaty.
		
Click to expand...

Then again he posted that reference nearly 8 years ago....but it's probably true to say it's not a current option!


----------



## Diamond (Aug 13, 2020)

Reactivating this thread in the hope someone can Advise on a spray or glove combo for non glove hand from slipping when sweaty.


----------



## TheJezster (Aug 13, 2020)

Tite grip is what you want. It's a squeezable plastic bottle, just put some on your hands and kind of clap them together for a short while, you can then put your glove on if you want to wear one, or go without. It's brilliant stuff, and it'll last you all round.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 13, 2020)

Bowls players use stuff to keep their hands from slipping

https://www.ebay.co.uk/p/7018967600?iid=202304912988


----------



## Diamond (Aug 13, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Bowls players use stuff to keep their hands from slipping

https://www.ebay.co.uk/p/7018967600?iid=202304912988

Click to expand...

That stuff smells awful and I think they rub it on there balls.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 13, 2020)

Diamond said:



			That stuff smells awful and I think they rub it on there balls.
		
Click to expand...

You don't have to rub it on your balls if you don't want to


----------



## Hoganman1 (Aug 22, 2020)

I'm a fan of Golf Pride Tour Wrap grips. I use their mid-size even though I wear a cadet medium glove. They are tacky and not that expensive. With all due respect I've found that  almost all online fitting widgets sponsored by OEMs are going to recommend their most expensive options whether it's balls, clubs or grips.


----------

